# 14.5" Steady rest, is this South Bend?



## Faust (Jul 2, 2013)

*14.5&quot; Steady rest, is this South Bend?*

I picked this up with a bunch of other tooling, which was SB. I am going to try to attach a picture, if that fails here are measurements. From the base to the center of the closed fingers is 7.25 inches. The base is notched as a SB piece should be. What disturbs me is that the base is 7" wide, seems a little wide. The only markings I can find on it are poor casting numbers, I make them out as 16-126. I know SB 14.5" lathes are scarce, that is what worries me.

- - - Updated - - -

Another try at a picture


----------



## atwatterkent (Jul 2, 2013)

I would say, "Yes, probably". The numbers don't help but an SB part would most likely have a letter after the numbers. The measurements are right though. my 14 1/2" steady rest base is 7" wide. 
 (the actual measurement from the back of the vee to the front of the flat is 6 13/16")


----------



## atwatterkent (Jul 2, 2013)

What are your plans for it?


----------



## rafe (Jul 2, 2013)

Take off the base and look for a set of numbers with an F in them that would be 14 1/2  SB the photo is a 14 1/2 SB steady rest for comparison, yours looks a tad thin across the ways


----------

